# Too much energy...



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

OK This seems to be an issue now... Bella has way too much energy, I excercise her 2 hours a day and at 10 PM at night she's still wired, runs all over the house, gets on furniture, wants to go out, chases every object on the floor, barks loudly to tell me stuff I can't understand, we play fetch and I get tired of playing (around the 50th fetch and retrieve), it is also very hard to calm her down, she's also learning to jump, our bed is almost 4 feet from the groun and now its nothing to her,before she would try to get on and not make it.

This energy is new, started recently, I met her mom and the breeder (pics coming tonight) and she said that Mom came from field hunting background (smaller, more energy) and that could be the cause, dad is more show quality.

So any ideas on how to calm her down, feels like someone is giving her caffeine all the time.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

~~~~Welcome to my life


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Get one of these:









They fly forever. 

Go to a big open field somewhere, and after 5 or 6 good 100yd. throws, they'll be zonked for the night.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

$9.85 on Amazon 
Amazon.com: Aerobie Pro Ring 13" (Aerobie Rings): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

To Be truthful.... that is why we got Hootie..... Maggie is field line ...High energy and walking 3-5 miles day and other activities, just didnt calm her down.... She can run circles around the others but it has helped calm her down with the others here


----------



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

I have been buying frozen knuckle bones by the bagful. Those keep my Bella busy for a long time. When she gets wired up (usually around 7pm) then its time for a bone.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

At only 4-1/2 months... the bad news is "you ain't seen nothin' yet". Her energy level will continue to rise for months (maybe even years) to come... however, she should begin to develop more self control in the coming months. As she gets bigger she will naturally begin choosing to save up most of her energy for the great outdoors... but only if you provide her with an adequate outlet for really 'blowing it all out'. Unfortunately right now you are at a frustrating time... Bella is sooo young and her bones and body are growing at such a fantastic rate that you must be careful of the amount (and types) of exercise you give her. Play sessions should be often and relatively short in duration. You say she gets 2-hours of fetch in... I hope that's not all in one session. Young dogs usually tire easier than adults but, unfortunately, they recover very quickly. That's why puppies will run and 'tussle' about for 20 or 30 minutes and then seem to poop out for an hour or two only to get all wound back up again... and this can go on pretty much all day. So then this is the model you need to try and mimic if possible. 4 or 5 fetch sessions lasting for about a half hour will total the same 2 or so hours of fetch a day. This should workout a lot better so Bella shouldn't get so wound up in the evenings. However, as long as you do keep her somewhat active EVERYDAY, she WILL slowly become better about going nutz in the house in the evenings... other than that, all I can add is: try to enjoy it now because strangely enough, in a about a year or two these will actually become your fond memories of baby Bella's puppihood.


----------



## Yogi's Momma (Dec 21, 2006)

Thats pretty funny, my golden is full of energy too! But then again, he's only 5 months old! haha


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

monomer said:


> Unfortunately right now you are at a frustrating time... Bella is sooo young and her bones and body are growing at such a fantastic rate that you must be careful of the amount (and types) of exercise you give her. Play sessions should be often and relatively short in duration. .


I agree, that's the tough part right now--trying to balance the need for exercise with trying to make sure growing joints aren't over-taxed. Augie usually gets three half-hour walks/day, which don't even begin to put a dent in his energy. Then we have a number of 10 minute running sessions (zoomies) in the yard. He doesn't play fetch, even though I tell him he's supposed to be a RETRIEVER  I think if he had another dog with him here all day, that would really tire him out. But hey, at least I'm getting in pretty good shape!


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

OK so it sounds like this is normal puppy behavior, good to know there's more to come... 

I went ahead and bought the AEROBIE, hopefully she won't eat it and chew it..

Look for my post tonight of pics w. Bella and her parents!!!


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Princess Bella said:


> OK so it sounds like this is normal puppy behavior, good to know there's more to come...
> 
> I went ahead and bought the AEROBIE, hopefully she won't eat it and chew it..
> 
> Look for my post tonight of pics w. Bella and her parents!!!


It's pretty durable, as long as you don't just let her lay down and chew on it for long periods. Keep it out of reach when your not playing fetch. 

We're on our second one, only because Lucy decided to go swimming with it in her mouth and it sank to the bottom of a pond.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Have you tried swimming?.
Swimming is a great exercice that will make no damage her bone structure and it will tire her,out,pretty fast.
My golden who is 7 yrs old,can still run next to my bike for 2 or 3 miles and then swim,for half an hour or more.She is also considered a field golden.Remember,a golden is a hunting dog and should have stamina.
What annoys you,today,you will love it,tomorrow.
Yr puppy is a perfectly healthy puppy who loves her life.
Do you take her to the dog park?.It's good for socializing them and tire them,out
Do you have a Go Furr,to send the ball further?.It's a really good toy.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Brandy is our first field golden, and I noticed a huge difference in energy levels. That's one reason why I was happy to get her into agility. It wears her out BIG time.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Is there a dog park nearby? When I have had about enough walking with Bailey (you are right LaurJen, at least it is helping me get in shape), I head to the dog park where he plays with the other dogs and when he has had enough, he even heads to the gate ... as if to say, "I'm tired now mom, let's go!" Another thought is doggie day care. By us it is only $16 a day and some people (I haven't tried it) say that it is worth that and more. The dog is so tired from one day that they stay calm the next! I remember when my first golden turned 3, yes I said 3, I thought he was sick because he actually laid down on the deck instead of running around all the time!


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

We do it all w. her, she goes to the dog parks and runs with other dogs, I don't like this one as much because she gets really dirty, muddy, other dogs saliva on her etc...

We take her to the people park and she walks, then we let her off to retrieve for about 30 mins.

She also goes to doggie day camp, this is my favorite, she's active for 8 hours and comes home really tired, but I can't afford this one every day ;(

She's not quite ready for swimming yet, it is cold down here and she still has a little fear of the water, I'm waiting for spring to introduce her to water... and I agree that is probably good excercise!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Can't wait to see the pics!!

My SL is a very unusually calm Golden, but even he has his wild moments. They grow too fast, though, and soon it will be but a memory.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

It has helped us with Buffy by having Abby. Buffy is also high energy, even now at almost 5. In fact right now they are outside having their 
7 p.m. romp. Some dogs just require more exercise than others.


----------

